# Tracker vs weldbilt



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok so i can get a tracker 1860 all weld with a floor, deck, trolling motor mount all painted for 3973.00 out the door, the weldbilt i would have to custom order and the base price plus the tracker options were talkin 4476.00 out the door. Seems logical to buy the tracker with a 5 yr warranty eh, plus the tracker is a mod v which 1860 could handle some pretty big water i would think..


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2011)

Love those decisions!


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 25, 2011)

The more and more I look at the Tracker boats, the more I realize that aren't built very well at all. From the Jon boats up to the grizzlies and bass models, all seem like costs were cut in production, which is why they seem so reasonably priced. Go with the Weldbuilt, I hope I'm not offending current tracker owners, but you asked.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

I really want a 18' boat, heck even if i went 17' the tracker is still a nicer boat for the money..


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> The more and more I look at the Tracker boats, the more I realize that aren't built very well at all. From the Jon boats up to the grizzlies and bass models, all seem like costs were cut in production, which is why they seem so reasonably priced. Go with the Weldbuilt, I hope I'm not offending current tracker owners, but you asked.



Please explain further, I have heard trackers crack ribs and such, Tracker tom had a 17 and we fished big water out of it flawlessly.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 25, 2011)

Seems like everytime I open a hatch on one at BPS, the hinge and rivets are already loose and the hatch will wiggle considerably. The smaller Jons don't have ribs extending up the sides and the wood on the outside of the transom is usually missing paint somewhere and is extremely thin in other places. Don't get me wrong, if someone handed me a 1448 Grizzly, I'd think I'd won the lotto, but if I had to buy new, it would be something else. I've seen the Grizzly 1860 at my local lake, the size is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 25, 2011)

After looking at several different manufacturers at a recent boat show.. it looks like all of them have started cutting corners. I really couldn't believe the lack of attention to detail and the changes made to cheapen them up.

Build quality overall is way down from the last few years with a lot of the manufacturers but they sure haven't lowered the price any. I have to say, I was pretty shocked.. and that takes a little.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

I would be buying the base model.

1754 $3099.00



1860 $3749.00


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

what gets you on the weldbilt is the ridiculous 250.00 custom order charge, charge you extra to wait 8 weeks, WTF...


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 25, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> what gets you on the weldbilt is the ridiculous 250.00 custom order charge, charge you extra to wait 8 weeks, WTF...



X2


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

What other options in the price comparison are out there.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2011)

Lowe boats (cabelas has them if you have one near you).


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim said:


> Lowe boats (cabelas has them if you have one near you).



X2

I saw these at a Cabela's while traveling. Thought they were a nice boat at a reasonable price.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim said:


> Lowe boats (cabelas has them if you have one near you).



No Cabelas in this part of the woods. They almost put one in a town about 20 minutes from here, which I was hoping for, and then came close to putting one at the interstate, at 8 minutes from my driveway, which I was REALLY hoping for, but neither happened.  


If you do decide to go with the Tracker, take a look at the repo Fishers (rebadged Trackers, to the best of my knowledge) that Bunch marine has. He has a couple 1860s with Trailstar trailers for 3k.


----------



## chavist93 (Feb 25, 2011)

My brother had one of the tracker grizzly boats and kept having problems with welds breaking on the ribs. Needless to say he didnt keep it very long.


----------



## 427 (Feb 25, 2011)

Not one of your choices,but my cousin just bought a 20ft Xpress jon boat and its built really well.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 25, 2011)

What about G3. Dont they make an 18'?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2011)

I found one, Now i just need the cash, Comon IRS hurry the heck up


----------



## Skidz (Feb 25, 2011)

A few months back I was looking for a new jon, and while the price of the trackers was tempting, I kept reading about folks having issues with them. This was with the base models all the way up to the premiums.

I also looked at War Eagle, G3, Lowe, Alumacraft, and Alweld.

I went with Weldbilt. Granted, I have a local dealer who sells them, so I didn't get the 250 delivery fee and was able to deal face to face. But, I am glad I went with this comapny. The thing is built like a tank. They can custom do about anything you want, and I can tell you, the quality is superb. It might not be the prettiest thing on the water, or the flashiest, but dollar for dollar, I think it's one of the best deals around today. And I didn't buy a boat to look pretty, but to help me fill the freezer with fish.

My .02
Skidz


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I bought a 18/60 fisher today from bunch marine, I am so busy right now they are giving me till the end of the month to take delivery.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 7, 2011)

Check out the 2 pics I uploaded. One is the tracker 1860 and the other is the fisher 1860.
pretty similar arent they???? 

tracker 1860 specs
Length 18' 4'' 
Bottom Width 60" 
Max. Recommended HP 60 HP 
Deadrise 3 degrees 
Beam 84" 
Weight (approx.) 595 Lbs. 
Max. Person Capacity 8 Persons 
Hull Material 0.100 5052 Marine Alloy 
Transom Height 20" 
Max. Weight Capacity 1600 Lbs. 
Max. Person Weight 1040 Lbs. 


Fisher 1860 specs
Length 18' 3'' 
Bottom Width 60" 
Max. Recommended HP 75 HP 
Beam 84" 
Max. Person Capacity 8 Persons 
Hull Material 0.100 5052 Marine Alloy 
Transom Height 20" 
Max. Weight Capacity 1720 Lbs. 
Max. Person Weight 1301 Lbs. 
Hull Weight (approx.) 741 Lbs.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 7, 2011)

A few of the specs are just slightly different. I cant prove it....But I would bet money that these two boats were built in the same factory! Different companies like Tracker or fisher might measure in different places (inside or outside). Weights are listed as approx. different hull options like alum floor, trolling motor mount, oar locks, all play a part in the approx weight and its up to the distributer to post thier version of it.

The pics and spec sheets are right off https://www.fisherboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3182 and https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3359

Kinda like a Ford and a Mercury, or a Honda and an Acura, or a nissan and an infinity, or a mercedes benz van and a dodge sprinter.

I hope you didn't pay more for the Fisher than you would have if you bought the Tracker?

I have never owned a tracker boat, but I have been on them and looked at buying one several times. Some people bash them. But you also see alot of happy Tracker Boat owners as well. I think its kind of unfair to compare a tracker to say a Allweld, SeaArk, Weldbuilt, Legend, Blazer, even an Xpress. BUt Its probably just as good as most of the rest. They are good entry level boats with a nice price tag. Take care of it and it will last a long time. I see old trackers from the 80's all over the place. They are popular on here as restoration projects too.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 7, 2011)

I was told tracker owns fisher, I gave 3k for a brand new boat and trailer, 2008 model, never seen water, it was a dealer repo, meaning a dealer could not pay for there floorplan so the finance company repod them and moved them to another dealer to be liquidated, mine has a ribbed floor. the tracker sticker price is 4000.00 out the door, plus 1k for a trailer, so essentially i got a 5k boat for 3k.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new rig! =D> 

I previously owned a 2005 Tracker PT175, and never had a problem. I now own a 2008 Lowe 1652VT, and no problems with it either. Lots of Trackers and Lowes around these parts, so they must be doing something right, but I am a little biased towards those brands. 8)


----------



## reedjj (Mar 7, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> I was told tracker owns fisher, I gave 3k for a brand new boat and trailer, 2008 model, never seen water, it was a dealer repo, meaning a dealer could not pay for there floorplan so the finance company repod them and moved them to another dealer to be liquidated, mine has a ribbed floor. the tracker sticker price is 4000.00 out the door, plus 1k for a trailer, so essentially i got a 5k boat for 3k.



You got a great deal!


----------

